

HP launches new digital photo frame - onreact-com
http://mashable.com/2009/09/16/dreamscreen-hp/

======
jasongullickson
_"It doesn’t seem capable of full web browsing, but it gets the job done."_

...and what job would that be? I'm not sure how a photo frame that runs
Facebook is a threat to any tablet computer.

~~~
onreact-com
Good point, but I guess it's more of an entertainment device. Something like a
social media client + Web radio: I guess they'll add a real browser soon in
order to sell more than a few of them.

~~~
jasongullickson
I agree, I think it's more a case of an incredibly misleading article title
(ie, linkbait).

...does it even have a battery?

~~~
roc
Nope.

------
lsb
And Rio beat Apple to the punch with an MP3 player! Steve Jobs must feel
pretty silly about that.

~~~
gecko
Yeah; Apple's still reeling from the iPod getting hammered by the Nomad. And
don't even get me started on the clusterfuck that was the iPhone versus
Windows Mobile; that was just painful. Who sees those around anywhere?

------
steverb
I like it, but I don't think it's really a competitor to an Apple tablet. It
looks to me more like an advanced digital photo frame.

I don't see any options for adding new software, and I don't see any evidence
that it is touch enabled at all.

So, I don't want one, but I think my mom might like it.

------
yangyang
Information on HP's site:
[http://h71036.www7.hp.com/hho/us/en/pclc/articles/series-
dre...](http://h71036.www7.hp.com/hho/us/en/pclc/articles/series-dreamscreen-
what-can-you-do.html?jumpid=ex_r602_go/dreamscreen)

That mentions "simple touch controls embedded in the display", so it's not
clear it's a full touch screen.

The prescence of a remote suggests it's not intended to be a fully fledged
tablet computer but, as others have said, something more like a souped-up
digital photo frame.

~~~
tedunangst
"that disappear when not in use"

It just means the buttons are displayed on the screen and aren't physical.

------
ciupicri
I don't understand what's the big deal with these tablets. IBM/Lenovo had a
Thinkpad tablet PC for years, it's called the ThinkPad X Series Tablet
[http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPo...](http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-
catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-
id=329576204C9E42289967E79E0E7C9A2D) [I hope that the link works]

~~~
onreact-com
I guess the price is crucial.

~~~
ciupicri
Do you mean they should be as cheap as netbooks are?

------
pmorici
o god, watching the video demonstration will dissuade you from wanting to buy
it. It's definitely _not_ sleek, it looks like its at least an inch thick and
controlled by a remote.

------
Zak
I'm not sure Apple has ever been _first_ at _anything_. Apple's strategy seems
to be to try to be the best for a large chunk of potential users and charge a
premium for it.

As for the DreamScreen itself: it's bulky, it can't browse the web and it
doesn't seem to be able to run arbitrary applications for whatever underlying
OS it uses. HP may get a few gadget lovers to buy these, but not after the
Crunchpad or anything in this price range from Apple shows up.

------
igrekel
If the software is anything like what they provide with printers and digital
cameras, it's probably not in the same league as an (eventual or possible)
Apple product.

------
cdr
From the video, that would appear to be a digital picture frame, not a
"tablet".

------
bensummers
The repeated "your device might be different" is interesting. Perhaps it's not
finished yet? Maybe they could stop the UI looking so clunky.

------
joubert
Hahahahahahahaha

------
onreact-com
The original headline, the one I submitted this post with, is: "DreamScreen:
HP Beats Apple to the Punch With Sleek Tablet"

While it's certainly not perfect it's still much better than the completely
false "HP launches new digital photo frame".

Crippling headlines after the submission doesn't make sense.

